# Definition of the Colors " White " and " Black ".......



## nononono (May 4, 2019)

*Hmmmm......look at how two " Colors " are perceived by just definition....*

*Black :*

*black*
*adjective*
*\ ˈblak   \ *

*1a : of the color black (see black entry 2 sense 2) a black sweater a black dog as black as coal*
*b(1) : very dark in color his face was black with rage*
*(2) : having a very deep or low register (see register entry 1 sense 4b) a bass with a black voice*
*(3) : heavy, serious the play was a black intrigue*
*2a : having dark skin, hair, and eyes : swarthy the black Irish*
*b  or Black*

*(1) : of or relating to any of various population groups having dark pigmentation of the skin black Americans*
*(2) : of or relating to African American people or their culture black literature a black college Black pride Black studies*
*(3) : typical or representative of the most readily perceived characteristics of black culture trying to sound black*
*3 : dressed in black (see black entry 2 sense 2) playing for the black team*
*4 : dirty, soiled hands black with grime*
*5a : characterized by the absence of light a black night*
*b : reflecting or transmitting little or no light black water*



*White :*

*white*
adjective
*\ ˈhwīt   , ˈwīt\ 

*
*1a : free from color * 

*b : of the color of new snow or milk  specifically : of the color white  *
 
*c : light or pallid in color*
*: being a member of a group or race characterized by light pigmentation of the skin  *

*b : of, relating to, characteristic of, or consisting of white people or their culture  *

*c [ from the former stereotypical association of good character with northern European descent ] : marked by upright fairness that's mighty white of you  

3 : free from spot or blemish: such as  

a(1) : free from moral impurity : innocent

(2) : marked by the wearing of white by the woman as a symbol of purity a white wedding  

b : unmarked by writing or printing  

c : not intended to cause harm 









*


----------

